# Finally got our 316 back.....



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

just in time for mowing our snow crusted lawn! The dealer said they would partially rebuild the motor for charity if we agreed to allow them to use it as a training tool for some young mechanics. We agreed and two months later, we got it back with an $800 bill! We're digging in for the big fight, but hopefully they were just kidding cause I need to show you guys some pictures (coming soon......) of some of the work they did............:lmao::lmao::lmao::dazed:.........:lmao:


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

*Thats terrible*

:fineprint I am guessing you didn't get the agreement in writing??:fineprint
cheers


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Plus $800 bill..training tool for some young mechanics"
Sounds like someone added classroom time on.:naah:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It's gonna be sold. They ain't getting the money either.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that. Did you get an itemized receipt?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No. I'm really thinking of buying a cadet or getting a different motor, cause I ain't going back to our dealer again. EVER.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like me when i took my truck in yesterday for an oil change - cost me a $129 - i noticed the rear differential cover had been leaking and asked them to look at it, might as well replace the gasket ( been meaning to change the original diff oil anyway) - was $89 for the diff service, $4 extra dollars for the 6th motor oil quart, $19 for the oil change ( 5 quarts only)..... I hate not having anywhere to really work on my vehicles, up at the folks i had a ton of tools and a garage..... I couldve changed my oil myself, but wouldve cost me just about $25 anyway, was overdue about 1000 miles on the change ( havent had time to run it over there) .


I also have a hole in my catalytic converter- they quoted $800 to replace it - pop sed he'd look at it - autoparts stores carry $50 universal cats , might even put a straight pipe in it, since we dont have inspections/emmissions down here.

So much for 'Charity' - did they mean for parts only installed? The labor shouldve been free if it was for students- i probably wouldve gotten it in writing.

You could always say " Keep the motor, im taking the tractor" . Dang for $800 you couldve bot a new tractor.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I went in and had a talk after they sent us another bill in the mail. After much haggling, they finally conceded and wrote it off. Part of the arguement as for the expence was that the valves cost $155 each times 4......... but on the invoice, the valves were listed as being $48 each. They replied that this was their mark up. We kept asking how much? How much? but they kept saying that they were going to use it as a training tool for their new mechanic, and while they never gave a price, they did say that it would be negligable, the we get the $800 bill and the thing still blows oil out. We'll let it set the Winter, then decide what to do. They said a rebuilt engine would be $2,900. I'm thinking about rebuilding the rest of it myself, or changing out the motor for a Kohler or something like that.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

TB, sorry to hear about all the hassle. You'd think in todays state of affairs the "local" guys would be more sensitive to how the "locals" are treated. 

But who knows, rebuilding your little critter could be alot of fun. Plus Ebay and CL has a ton-o-parts lately. Good Luck in whatever you decide...


----------



## Hydro314 (Nov 10, 2011)

*316*

I' m guessing your 316 has an Onan engine and the valve guides went in one of the cylinders?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If its an Onan, everything is expensive. Cost $143 to replace a float and needle on a Case 444 with an Onan, and that was just parts! I felt sorry for the guy when I gave him the bill, but he knew the cost going in.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It is an Onan and this is what I wish to change. Starting to look for a small diesel.........


----------



## Hydro314 (Nov 10, 2011)

They are very noisy and do they ever smoke. I have seen several wheel horses modified to the Yanmar and the chinese copy of their diesel. They are very strong for their size.


----------

